# My First Musky on the Fly



## sgcmaps (Sep 7, 2009)

Took me a little over a year to catch my first musky on a fly, but I finally did it this August! I caught this 38" northeast Ohio musky on a 10" Double Hang-Time fly I tied myself, but originated by Brad Bohen. The strike was vicious and occured less than 10 feet from my rod tip while I was wading. The musky surprisingly came mostly out of the water to pounce from above on my shallow-stripped streamer. 

I did have several close encounters this Summer, including a few blow-ups, several follows I could not convert, and one brief hook-up. Anticipating catching at least a couple more during the Fall bite, since I believe I've finally dialed in to what these particalur muskies want and don't want.

For those thrill-seekers looking for a real challenge, I highly recommend you give freshwater's apex predator a try on the fly! 

First time I tried attaching a photo to a thread on this forum so hopefully it works.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice fish! What rod, reel, and line were you using? Just curious.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Heck yeah!
A musky on the fly sounds AWESOME!!!

Especially one you tied yourself. What weight setup were you using?
Nice work!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

sgcmaps said:


> Took me a little over a year to catch my first musky on a fly, but I finally did it this August! I caught this 38" northeast Ohio musky on a 10" Double Hang-Time fly I tied myself, but originated by Brad Bohen. The strike was vicious and occured less than 10 feet from my rod tip while I was wading. The musky surprisingly came mostly out of the water to pounce from above on my shallow-stripped streamer.
> 
> I did have several close encounters this Summer, including a few blow-ups, several follows I could not convert, and one brief hook-up. Anticipating catching at least a couple more during the Fall bite, since I believe I've finally dialed in to what these particalur muskies want and don't want.
> 
> ...


First off congrats and welcome to the club! Second check your PM's!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Great fish, nice effort. I'm surprised you're wading. Thanks for posting.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

That's awesome. Do you use floaing line or sinking line? I love targeting musky in the creeks and rivers. So much more fun than lakes.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! Nice fish, and way to stay with it. I imagine the followers and blow-ups did alot to keep you determined.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice!!! That is one of my fishing goals....to catch a muskie on a fly....Congrat's


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Congratulations! That is a beautiful fish. I would love to see a close up of that fly. I hope we get to see more pictures of you behind some Musky in the future.

Merf


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A really great catch and a darn nice picture. Hope you get #2 real soon.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

My first muskie was an accidentally-caught 18 incher and I was so thrilled I could have done cartwheels back to the car. I can't imagine the feeling of getting a brute like that! :B


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet! Nice Catch!


----------



## sgcmaps (Sep 7, 2009)

My musky rod is a 9ft 9wt Diamondback Flawless, which was Fly Fish America's top choice value rod a few years ago. My Edco Solitude V (formally Harris) balances out the rod nicely. I just ordered a 10 wt Greys Carnivore rod to help me better cast those big 10 inch plus flies. This rod was recommended by Bill Sherer from We Tie It in Wisconsin, arguably the nation's best musky on the fly expert. I can't wait to give it a try. 

For those interested in tying the Hang Time fly, you can find it on the Internet as well as in the Hatches magazine. Just do a google search. Its basically reversed tied bucktail, flash and saddle hackle feathers, repeated along one (or two) hook shanks. I haven't fished a fly yet that pushes more water with an awesome eratic (up, down, side to side) motion in the water.


----------



## sgcmaps (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's the Hang Time fly that caught my first musky. The fly is articulated so it has two hooks.


----------

